# Moving to Abu Dhabi



## Yuso (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all
My husband and I have just been offered a relocation from London to Abu Dhabi. We would very much appreciate your expert advise on cost of living please.
We have no full details about our offer yet but we think we would get around 40k AED together a month. W have 1 child who is 3. We would like our son to be in full time nursery/per school if possible.
The office is on the Eithad Tower so ideally if we could live close to it that would be great.
We have no idea if 40k AED a month is enough for a family out there. Any advise would be much appreciated.
Thank you!
Yuso


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It is fine but if it does not include annual tickets, accommodation and school/nursery fees then it is not so great.


----------

